# Why are my pants wrinkling like this? (photos)



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

I have this not so cool crotch wrinkling thing on more than a few pairs of pants. It does seem more prominent on lighter/lighter weight fabrics. What is the deal?

Photos [kindly overlook the spots from the mirror]


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The simple fact is that ligher weight fabrics, even wools, will more readily wrinkle. If you want to avoid them, the only thing you can do is never sit down!


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*The type of wrinkling you shown ....*

is certainly excessive. It might be helpful if you listed the type of material and, in the case of wool, the super number. I have had problems with JAB Signature (super 110) trousers and some Italian super 150s, but even these were not as excessive as yours. The worst wrinkles occur in linen and linen blend materials. Some trousers are so sensitive to wrinkling that one doesn't dare wear them to work. For work trousers, I would recommend an all wool super 100. These should stay unwrinkeled though the day as long as you don't have a sweaty job and allow the wrinkles to fall out after every wear, then press. I never wore the same pair of wool trousers in any one week.


----------



## TheSlavik (Feb 16, 2009)

It looks like your pants are bunching up in your crotch. Are you sitting most of the day or walking around?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

What is the rise on your trousers? I have seen this happening with some of my khakis where the rise was slightly lower than what is ideal for me.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

These pants are 100s-esque wool gabardine I picked up from STP for cheap but this does happen to a fair number of my other wool pants too. 

I sit most of the day typing on the computer.

I was wondering if I need a longer rise but this happens on some long rise wool pants I have too so I am stumped.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

My guess is that you haven't got your pants pulled up high enough. When there's too large a gap between your actual crotch and the crotch of your pants, it causes pulling when you walk and sit. The longer your strides and the wider you spread your legs when you sit, the worse it will be. Try hiking up your britches a bit, and see if that helps.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> My guess is that you haven't got your pants pulled up high enough. When there's too large a gap between your actual crotch and the crotch of your pants, it causes pulling when you walk and sit. The longer your strides and the wider you spread your legs when you sit, the worse it will be. Try hiking up your britches a bit, and see if that helps.


+1. Generally the sitting-down-all-day wrinkles are across the hips.


----------



## TheEarl (Jul 19, 2008)

Bill never could understand why his pants wrinkled so bad while he was at work.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Another question posted on two boards which seems quite unnecessary.

The same answer however applies you ask the question.

Quite normal in ordinary wear. A good cutter can minimise but when you sit, the cloth does tend to bunch.

Press them.


----------



## Marecha (Jan 20, 2009)

*Solution from the movie "Casino"*

I've got the solution to your problem:

Watch the movie Casino. Impeccably dressed Ace Rothstein (played by Robert De Niro) is sitting behind a desk in his office when he receives a call from his secretary; a county commissioner would like to see him. Ace says "give me a minute and then send in the commissioner."

Ace gets up from his desk in only his underwear and puts on his pants that were hanging neatly in the closet.

Problem solved! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

This is perfectly normal. I steam it out the night before. It happens when you're sitting down all day. Unavoidable.


----------



## Sainte-Flanelle (Sep 2, 2008)

*Not avoidable, but manageable......*

I also have the same problem at times, and I've found a way to manage, or at least mitigate the risk. A tailor friend of mine once offered to sew in a small crotch piece right where the seam rides up the inner thigh and stops at the crotch. He sewed in a small rectangular piece taken from leftover hem, and allows for more "give" when you sit.

While it doesn't stop the creasing completely, I'm usually well into two or three months of wear before they even start to show up.

I'm so happy with this that I have him do it with all of my pant/suit purchases and it works like a charm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Trippa (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't know if it's especially a problem, but I certainly get the same effect after a day's work in front of the computer. I try giving the trousers a bit of an iron every once in while.


----------



## Bezalel (Oct 6, 2008)

Trippa said:


> I certainly get the same effect after a day's work in front of the computer.


Me too. I assume it's caused by radiation from the monitor.


----------



## Trippa (Feb 4, 2009)

Designers Crotch?


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

Sainte-Flanelle said:


> I also have the same problem at times, and I've found a way to manage, or at least mitigate the risk. A tailor friend of mine once offered to sew in a small crotch piece right where the seam rides up the inner thigh and stops at the crotch. He sewed in a small rectangular piece taken from leftover hem, and allows for more "give" when you sit.
> 
> While it doesn't stop the creasing completely, I'm usually well into two or three months of wear before they even start to show up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I will see if I can get my tailor to understand this.


----------

